# Two IPs on one NIC



## gdyson75 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a network that is running Windows server 2003 and Windows Server 2008. The 2008 server is running Exchange 2007. I would like to assign both public and private IP addresses to them. The only issue is that both have only one NIC in them. Is there a way to have both a public and private IP address on the same NIC. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

To my knowledge that is not possible...though in this day and age almost anything is possible.

edit: Looks like I may have been wrong. See if this link helps at all...
http://windowsitpro.com/article/art...n-multipled-ip-addresses-to-a-single-nic.html


----------



## rthomp8363 (Aug 27, 2008)

This can be done if you dont assign via DHCP. If you manually assign the address, you can set up multiple ip addresses on one NIC. Set the IP Address, then select advance, you can add more there. Might have to play with the routing tables to get everything to work the way you want though.


----------



## amar8585 (Sep 2, 2008)

just configure nat server in your server it will act as a router or switch.After configuring nat server u can acess both public and private ip adress in same system


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

You can give two ip addresses to a single nic, but how would you give it both a outside and a inside ip?

It's on two diff subnets, using two diff gateways.

If both inside and outside are on the same cable .. how is it inside and outside?

does not make any sence


----------



## rthomp8363 (Aug 27, 2008)

There are a few articles you can read on microsoft's website that might help you understand better http://support.microsoft.com/search...id=global&catalog=LCID=1033&1033comm=1&res=20


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

right, but you can't set a external and internal ip on the same nic.


----------

